# Kit suggestion Planet of the Apes Gorilla Stallion



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I would love to see you guys redo the Planet of the Apes Gorilla Soldier and Stallion and Caesar kits Polar Lights didn't re-issue. Many collections would be complete!!

Thanks!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Amen. I'm in Big time for multiple kits.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think that there are even better versions of The Ape On Horse in resin.There is even a version of two apes holding Taylor in bondage.Really nice.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> I think that there are even better versions of The Ape On Horse in resin.There is even a version of too apes holding Taylor in bondage.Really nice.


True, but some of us still prefer styrene over resin or vinyl. Also, there's the "nostalgia factor" to consider--there are several kits I built as a kid that haven't been available for many years (eBay notwithstanding), kits I'd love to see reissued so that I can build them again, and I don't think I'm the only "mature" modeler who feels that way.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

GLOW VERSIONS!!!! :freak:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The figures would be nice to have again, but what I would really like from the series is a 1/48 scale model of the Icarus. After the fantastic job with the Seaview kit this would be a cake-walk for him.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

I was a little surprised to learn recently that (some of) the Addar guys were ex-Aurora. As I understand it, the PL reissues were recasts. Any idea whatever happened to those original molds? Another, smaller train wreck?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I meant to say that I wished Moebius would release these Planet Of The Apes resin kits in styrene.I wonder if the Planet Of The Apes licence has a high price on it.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I for one would like to see someone make a Taylor and Nova to fit into the Apes Kit series.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I for one would like to see someone make a Taylor and Nova to fit into the Apes Kit series.


Bearded Taylor (as seen throughout most of the film) or shaved Taylor (as seen at the end)? Maybe one of each--a bearded Taylor and Nova as separate figure kits, and a combo kit with shaved Taylor and Nova on horseback riding off to "find their destiny".

Might as well include Zira's nephew Julius while we're at it. Maybe even Lucius, the sleeveless gorilla guarding Taylor and Nova in the "animal" hospital.

Hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Don't forget the other kit that was never re-issued...General Aldo.
In a new kit I'd like to see Brent and Nova on the subway platform...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> Don't forget the other kit that was never re-issued...General Aldo.


That would be a nice companion piece for the Caesar kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I like to see the the ape and stallion get reissued again:thumbsup:


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

xsavoie said:


> I meant to say that I wished Moebius would release these Planet Of The Apes resin kits in styrene.I wonder if the Planet Of The Apes licence has a high price on it.


I would imagine it would one of the least expensive Fox licenses right now. Sideshow had a very nice line of POTA 12" action figures and interest was very low. So low that those figures had some of the lowest runs in Sideshow history. I would think that Fox would price a current license accordingly, but who knows? Wonder how DST's Mego repops are going to do...


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Given there was little interest in the Polar Lights Apes reissues, I don't think it would be practical to reissue any others.

Steve


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Very true Steve.

POTA kits will most likely stay a GK thing for now on....still *I would love to see the Addar Gorilla Soldier on the Stallion and Caesar kits re-released.*

My daughters had lots of fun building those PL ape kits....in fact at our local contests they still show up now and then in the youth entries.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

You and me both!


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

I think the issue with the Addar/PL POTA kits may be as simple as the poses weren't very interesting. I bought the re-pops out of nostalgia 'cuz I had them as a kid, but I'd forgotten how boring/static they were. Frankly, the bases are far more intersting than the poses. 

Like a sports car, good figure kits look like they're in motion even when they're standing still. Lot's of exciting moments in the POTA movies to draw inspiration for dynamic figure kits. I'd rather see something new that captures some ape vs. man (or ape vs. ape) drama, than re-visit the Addar kits again.

John O.


----------

